

Roadmap for the Outlet language (and: why Lisp syntax?) - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/2012/01/10/roadmap-for-the-outlet-language.html

======
erikrose
What people never seem to bring up is that C has just as many parenthesis;
they're just not adjacent quite as often.

(do something to these (and these)) vs. do(something, to, these, and(these))

In any case, you really do things with whitespace, so none of it matters.

~~~
jlongster
That's a good point. A lot of it is just what we're used to.

With the C-style syntax, it's even worse because you have all the curly braces
and semicolons. I just converted a bunch of javascript code to Outlet and it's
a bit more concise even though it's exactly the same code.

